# One One - Il Pompino



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

*On One - Il Pompino*

My buddy just bought this do it all single speed. Yes - "Il Pompino" means "blowjob" in Italian. It's a single speed road frame built with mtb. strength and capabilities. It has room for big tyres, a rear rack and mud guards/fenders. With a lock ring the freewheel becomes fixed. After I finished putting it together I took it for a quick ride - it feels nice and sturdy but nimble - and of course it looks bomber.

http://www.on-one.co.uk/products/ilpompino.shtmltr

The website has some reviews and info.

Here are a few pictures - enjoy.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

Looks great! Congrats to your friend, and I love the name....lol!


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

*I like it!*

Looks like it could be built as a good 'crosser, too.


----------



## Anti-gravity (Jul 16, 2004)

*Nice*



M.J. said:


> My buddy just bought this do it all single speed. Yes - "Il Pompino" means "blowjob" in Italian. It's a single speed road frame built with mtb. strength and capabilities. It has room for big tyres, a rear rack and mud guards/fenders. With a lock ring the freewheel becomes fixed. After I finished putting it together I took it for a quick ride - it feels nice and sturdy but nimble - and of course it looks bomber.
> 
> 
> Here are a few pictures - enjoy.


How much did your friend pay for the frame? I'm kind of looking for a sturdy fixie frame for a future commuter bike build.

One other Q: When you say you can convert it to a fixie with a lockring, do you mean changing the freewheel to a track cog, or is there actually a way to "lock out" the freewheel to make it fixed? I've never heard of this before. Sounds cool if that's what you mean. Really sweet ride!

-R


----------



## oldskoolboarder (Apr 16, 2004)

*I love mine*

but you should be ashamed to have vbrakes on there... CANTI'S BABY!!!


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

*the vbrakes are stock*

your ride is sweet - it's a great concept - did you fit the bike or did you have to play with the stem?


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

*normal price is*




Anti-gravity said:


> How much did your friend pay for the frame? I'm kind of looking for a sturdy fixie frame for a future commuter bike build.
> 
> One other Q: When you say you can convert it to a fixie with a lockring, do you mean changing the freewheel to a track cog, or is there actually a way to "lock out" the freewheel to make it fixed? I've never heard of this before. Sounds cool if that's what you mean. Really sweet ride!
> 
> -R


800 british pounds - he got it in a sale for half price at 400 pounds

I picked up an On One frame and fork if you're that interested!

the lock ring works with some free wheels to "lock it" fixed


----------



## Lab Worker (May 31, 2004)

oldskoolboarder said:


> but you should be ashamed to have vbrakes on there... CANTI'S BABY!!!


And you should be ashamed to have such poorly set-up cantis 

Nice bikes though!


----------



## oldskoolboarder (Apr 16, 2004)

Lab Worker said:


> And you should be ashamed to have such poorly set-up cantis
> 
> Nice bikes though!


I was waiting for that.  

BTW, a team mech for a frame builder here on the West Coast set them up, so I'm assuming he does a better job than me. I can't adjust canti's at all.

But you'll see that I have a 48 cm frame. The small dimensions makes canti's a challenge. 

It's very off center, but surprisingly, the brakes stop on a dime. They actually work better than the Spooky's on my IF, which are set up dead center.


----------



## czardonic (Jan 11, 2002)

WebCyclery carries the frame: http://www.webcyclery.com/product.php?productid=16992&cat=426&page=1

Those GBP prices don't seem right. . .


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

*welcome to my world*



czardonic said:


> WebCyclery carries the frame: http://www.webcyclery.com/product.php?productid=16992&cat=426&page=1
> 
> Those GBP prices don't seem right. . .


England is expensive - we pay the same in pounds that you pay in dollars - I would complain more but don't know who would listen...

I pop out to get a sandwich at lunch - it's 3 pounds - fine - but when you do the math and figure out it's $5.50 you expect more out of your sandwich...


----------



## czardonic (Jan 11, 2002)

I see. Wow, I thought nobody had things as hard as we Americans. . .


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

*yeah*



czardonic said:


> I see. Wow, I thought nobody had things as hard as we Americans. . .


your debates about "high" gas prices makes me belly laugh!


----------



## Tig (Feb 9, 2004)

All you need as the correct link wire length (the fixed length straddle wire). Your mechanic can order shorter wires.

<img src="https://www.sheldonbrown.com/images/BR2460-6.JPG">

_Code_ *Length* 
_S_ *63 mm* 
_A_ *73 mm* 
_B_ *82 mm* 
_C_ *106 mm* 
_D_ *93 mm*


----------



## Lab Worker (May 31, 2004)

Or a separate straddle wire and a straddle carrier...my fav. Lets you get the carrier REAL low and lets you widen the caliper arms for mega-grip-power.


----------



## Stockholm (Mar 4, 2004)

Sweet set up! 

Just wondering though, what kind of wheels do you have set up in this photo? They looks like track specific rims with bladed spokes, but with 135 hub spacing?


----------



## czardonic (Jan 11, 2002)

They look like Weyless Korsos to me, in which case they are a straight-up road wheelset. Nice wheels for the price (got some on my road bike).


----------



## censone (Apr 11, 2004)

How's the chainline on that pompino? I've heard more than a few complaints about it being way off.


----------



## Jamieshankland (Jan 8, 2005)

czardonic said:


> I see. Wow, I thought nobody had things as hard as we Americans. . .


I pay $8(cdn) for a submarine for lunch. Only differance is Canada wouldnt star a war over it and hide it with "Oil"


----------



## vdubbusrider (Apr 8, 2005)

Jamieshankland said:


> I pay $8(cdn) for a submarine for lunch. Only differance is Canada wouldnt star a war over it and hide it with "Oil"


hey, dont think for a second we agree with this war down here in the states. this dictator running our country pumps us full of propaganda but luckily americans are starting to realize that. our media doesn't tell us the truth so really the people that support W are the people that think the news is telling them the truth and the whole story. our concept of free media no longer exists and its very unfortunate.


----------



## oldskoolboarder (Apr 16, 2004)

Stockholm said:


> Sweet set up!
> 
> Just wondering though, what kind of wheels do you have set up in this photo? They looks like track specific rims with bladed spokes, but with 135 hub spacing?


Yup, these are Korso's. Got 2 pairs, 1 for $149 and 1 for $85 at Supergo.

Solid, maybe a little heavy but workable for races.

W/ a steel frame, I just squeeze the dropouts w/ some bolt on skewers: 

https://www.nashbar.com/profile.cfm...rand=&sku=8197&storetype=&estoreid=&pagename=

I also use a Surly Tuggnut since I had some slippage.


----------



## oldskoolboarder (Apr 16, 2004)

censone said:


> How's the chainline on that pompino? I've heard more than a few complaints about it being way off.


No problems. I love this bike, almost more than my IF, but don't tell her that...


----------



## Jamieshankland (Jan 8, 2005)

vdubbusrider said:


> hey, dont think for a second we agree with this war down here in the states. this dictator running our country pumps us full of propaganda but luckily americans are starting to realize that. our media doesn't tell us the truth so really the people that support W are the people that think the news is telling them the truth and the whole story. our concept of free media no longer exists and its very unfortunate.


I do appolgise to this majority American board for what I guess was a little harsh humor. But you have see it from a canadian standpoint to see the real humor. Eh.


----------



## vdubbusrider (Apr 8, 2005)

Jamieshankland said:


> I do appolgise to this majority American board for what I guess was a little harsh humor. But you have see it from a canadian standpoint to see the real humor. Eh.


no need to apologise bud. i see the humor. well, really its not so funny now that i think about it. it's really the truth and quite embarasing honestly. 3 more years of King Bush  it's gonna be a looooong 3 years.


----------



## punchy (Nov 11, 2008)

I have a couple of questions...This is an old thread, but I will give it a go.

In regards to you On one Pompino owners. Would you's recommend a Pompino as a touring bike. It has the 2 eyelets for racks and fenders. How will it cope loaded up ?

Also, how safe is it to re-space the frame from 120mm to 135mm to put in a Rohloff hub ? I noticed the frame doesnt have an extra hole for a gear mech but I wouldnt think this is necessary with a Rohloff going from my limited (but learning) bike knowledge.

Reason why I ask is 135mm spaced Pompino's are no longer available. And there are some good deals available atm on complete Pompino 120mm spaced frames.

Any advice much appreciated.


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

Nice photos! IMO, cantis are a huge PITA, although they certainly fit the bill for that frame. I really like the subtle curve of the forks on those On Ones.


----------



## Jim311 (Sep 18, 2009)

LOL at the oldschool politics in this thread. We have a new war and a new dictator now.


----------



## harryhood (Mar 14, 2010)

Is there anywhere to purchase the Pompino online in the USA?

On-One's shipping is 110!!!


----------



## harryhood (Mar 14, 2010)

Does anyone have any photos of the pompino brown with creme built up? I can't seem to decide on what colors to match it with.. hmm


----------



## harryhood (Mar 14, 2010)

I finally bought mine..and just finished building it!

It's such a fun bike. It might be my favorite bike I've ever ridden. 

Fast, great handling, road riding, off road - perfect.



















Bontranger Race Handlebars 
Cane Creek Levers
Avid V Brakes
Cane Creek S-3 Headset
Sugino Messanger Crankset
Thomson Elite Seatpost
Salsa Liplock Seatclamp
Wellgo Magnesium Pedals 
San Marco Rolls Saddle
Shwalbe 28c Tires


----------

